

Twitter acquires Mixer Labs, creators of GeoAPI - abraham
http://blog.twitter.com/2009/12/mixing-it-up-at-795-folsom-st.html

======
aditya
wow. fastest acquisition, ever?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=938936>

